# April fRaGs



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

ALL WYSIWYG

1. $120









2. $80









3. $60









4. $50









5. $55 (SOLD)









6. $80









7. $90 (SOLD)









8. $ (SOLD)









9. $70 (SOLD)









10. $50 (SOLD)









11. $80









12. $100









13. $80 (SOLD)









14. Superman $20 (SOLD)









15. Superman $20









16. BS Reverse Superman $25









17. BS Reverse Superman $25









18. Red/Green Porites - $15









19. Red/Green Porites - $15









20. Yellow Base/Blue Polyp Montipora - $15


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

21. Yellow Base/Blue Polyp Montipora - $15









22. $20 (SOLD)









23. $20 (SOLD)









24. $50









25. $50









26. $50









27. Seasons Greetings Monti Cap. - $50









28. Seasons Greetings Monti Cap. - $50









29. RR Cyphastrea - $35









30. RR Cyphastrea - $40 (SOLD)









31. BS Rainbow Crush Acab\n Echinata Mini Colony - $60
Front View...









Same colony other side...









Same colony bottom view...









32. BS Rainbow Crush Acan Echinata Mini Colony - $60
Front View...









Side View...









33. $60









34. $60


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

35. Hulk Carolinana - $25









36. $75









37. Hulk Aculeus - $40 (SOLD)









38. Rainbow Chalice - $175 (SOLD)
Front View..









Side View...









Other Side View..









39. Rainbow Chalice - $160 (SOLD)
Front View...









Side View...









Other Side View...


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Bigshow spitting hawt fyre!!


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Cha got a pm sir.


----------



## fixiechef (Dec 8, 2010)

that sh** cray

type zero, if ur heading down to him maybe u can grab that superman for me??


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Spend $200 and I will deliver to the GTA.

Just PM me and we can work out a day/time.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

From the DT...out of the closet for the first time.

BS Purple Pills - $175


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow. I just put all the new chalices in my display Dave. Now 90% of the chalices I thought were legit look like $h;+ ! Thanks again man !


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> From the DT...out of the closet for the first time.
> 
> BS Purple Pills - $175


.....Rumour has it BigShow has an interesting closet.  .....


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Due to the weather improving, I am now shipping across Ontario.

Shipping cost is around $40-$60 (including packing materials) for most locations in Ontario (Priority FedEx). The shipping cost is for up to 12 frags.

Cheers,
Dave


----------

